# Freshwater Tank Of The Month - August 2008



## MediaHound

It's that time again! 
Get your pictures uploaded so we can take votes on the freshwater tank of the month. 
Nominate tanks in this thread and we'll run a vote after we get the submissions. 
You may nominate yourself or someone else's tank.
If you entered a previous contest and didn't win, you are still eligible to enter your tank again!
When voting starts, the poll will run on this very thread. 
Once the vote starts, no new tanks can be entered, you'll need to wait till next month. 
Once the vote starts, photos cannot be changed or added. Take your best photos now! 
All of your your pictures must be uploaded to our photo gallery. If your photos are hosted elsewhere, please also upload them to the photo gallery here at Aquarium Forum.
Winner will receive a tank of the month seal in their profile! 
So get your picture posted on this thread asap to try and win the vote!
 Click here to subscribe to this thread, this way you can track it easily, even if you don't post in the thread. 
Good luck to everyone!!

Edit, these are the entries:


Zambize's 37g bowfront:




Kogo's 2.5g planted tank: 






Houngan's planted tank:


Randa's 400-450ltr home made tank:


----------



## MediaHound

Please enter!!


----------



## MediaHound

Come on guys, enter the tank of the month thread so we can take a vote and find a winner!


----------



## zambize

Here is my show tank!

I'm adding information about the tank as was requested! --> This is a 37 gallon bow front with black substrate, several pieces of driftwood, a custom-built flagstone cave, and dense artificial plants. The tank is kept crystal clear with 2 Penguin filters. A Marineland heater is kept around 75 degrees. In the left/center of the picture is a Paradise Fish and the colorful blurs are Platy. Not visible are 5 Julii Corydoras and 1 Red-Tailed Black Shark.

Thanks!
Zambize


----------



## nicco0315

very nice.


----------



## Kogo

The following is my 2.5 gallon freshwater planted "office" aquarium. It has been running for one year. 



It sits on a custom stand made by yours truly and is lit with one 9 watt, 10K, PC bulb...



and currently houses one (hard to photograph) gardneri killie fish (and snails LOL)



I hope you like it!


----------



## nicco0315

cool. I can't wait to vote.


----------



## MediaHound

Thanks for the entries so far. Please make sure the pics are uploaded here to our gallery instead of hosted elsewhere. The reason is because sometimes pics get removed from elsewhere, and that would be bad! If they are here they should stay, no reason to remove them from here as you get unlimited space in your gallery to store your aquarium pictures.


----------



## Kogo

MediaHound said:


> Please make sure the pics are uploaded here to our gallery
> 
> 
> 
> Done
Click to expand...


----------



## zambize

I can't believe you got a 2.5 gallon planted so well without overpowering the tank. I'm trying to plant a 10 gallon and it seems like every plant I look at will be too large.

Zambize


----------



## Kogo

I take a bonsai approach


----------



## Sivan

Very nice tanks!


----------



## houngan

Picture is in My Photo Gallery - some problems with links- dont have 5 posts 
170l pH ~ 6,5 temp. 27 Celsius, now with 6 Angels, 3 Ancistrus sp. and 3 C. panda


----------



## MediaHound

Here you go houngan:


----------



## Kogo

when does voting start?


----------



## MediaHound

Last Call


----------



## Fishboydanny1

Wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll post a couple of my tanks Tomorrow!!! I'm in California leaving to home (Florida) tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! do I post them in this forum?


----------



## Kogo

yes


----------



## Randa

Am I to late? how do i enter tank of the month? and how do i vote?


----------



## MediaHound

Instructions are in the first post of the thread! If you get your pictures up in the next few hours, you will be the last one allowed to enter. If you don't enter in the next few hours, you can enter in the next months. Later today I will post a poll where you will be able to vote.


----------



## MediaHound

We're giving you two (Randa and Daniel) one last chance, please get your photos uploaded and posted in this thread so we can start the poll.


----------



## mskitty

i love this tank.


----------



## Randa

400-450ltr. Home made tank. 
Thanks for waiting, and sorry if I'm too late!


----------



## Sivan

All of you have beautiful tanks!


----------



## MediaHound

Danny please get your photos posted, few more hours and we're closing up to take the vote.


----------



## zambize

Good luck everybody!

Zambize


----------



## MediaHound

Entries are closed and voting has begun! 
Please cast your vote, voting ends automatically in 7 days.


----------



## ChrisR47

It was hard choosing among such nice tanks! I really like angelfish and tanks with lots of plants, but they were all really nice. That bowfront was a really nice tank and I really enjoyed the killifish tank too. You don't often see those.

All of the tanks look good though.


----------



## mtbridin

im 16 and here is my current tank atm. upgrading soon after trip back from cairns currently have 4 tanks in room. recently setup elephant nose, brown knife fish, 4 pepermint bristlenose L183, royal whiptail.


----------



## JIM

*Beautiful tanks, all, but the moral of this story is .............................. ?*


----------



## susankat

We need to start this up again, All new folks and tanks are joining all the time.


----------



## Shotgun

agreed with susan.


----------



## JIM

*i think this may be the pre-lude to that happening. Its a lot of work, but also a lot of fun, any volunteers for contest manager *


----------



## Shotgun

may!?!?!?!?!? thats like 9 months!!!! *J/D*


----------



## ca2or

Nice looking tank...maybe I will set up my 46 again


----------



## Dmaaaaax

Ahhh voting closed...I would have voted for Hougan if you need a tie breaker.


----------



## tongwk

very nice tanks


----------



## spawn

ohhhhh!!!!!!!!!amazing pictures....


----------



## petlover516

We need to start these things up again. there fun and cool.


----------



## MediaHound

Thanks Tyler, we need extra helping hands


----------



## petlover516

i think we should have a monthly contest this month. all we need are some people willing to enter. (i can't, i have no fancy tanks)


----------



## archer772

Is this where we post our entries??


----------



## petlover516

No. Post them in the thread labelled april 2010


----------



## Mr_Pat

very nice .. i love the Gardini i used to have a small school of them in a 32 gallon.. unfortunately they didn't survive our move.


----------

